# Custom HO chassis



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi together,
just saw the thread started by boss concerning the "pigs", and stumbeled over the custom anglewinder car from DACSIGNS.
Now that I am deep into searching for custom chassis from the ending 60's and early 70's I surely would be interested in seeing what you have there too!
So, how about starting with the anglewinder Dac?

I have quite a collection mainly of pictures and some in reality also. You can take a look at them in my online picture album here:
www.picturetrail.com/slotmichl

So, would be great if you could show me what you have, and also, if you want to get rid af anything let me know, we surely can cut a deal :thumbsup: 

Michael


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

*Angle Winder*

Howdy Michael,

Heres some pretty crappy pics of that ol' anglewinder. Its as ugly and crude as the body that mounts on it. Dont run too bad tho. Shes kinda loose but not too hard to control. Runs about like an average magnetraction. I added that front stub about 10 years ago and also the traction magnets. I will get a look at yer photo album tomorrow as I gotta leave to go racin tonite. Never thot about sellin any of this sh--tuff but hope the pics will work for ya!

If yer interested our HOSERS website is www.slotcars.org/hosers
Dont know how to turn it blue so ya gotta type it.

Later Circle Track DAC

Hey it turned blue by itself-thats a first!


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hallo Michael,
tolle Seite mit vielen interessanten Informationen. Welchen Maßstab hat der Prefo LKW?. Hast Du auch ein Bild von der Unterseite des Chassis ?. :wave: 
Ingo


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Sattelite1---HUH?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dude, this is an international board. the 'net is making the world a teeny tiny place. slotmichl is German, and he has a very cool site that traces the history of many HO scale slot car makers. it's in German, but even the pictures are cool. check it out:

http://www.slotcar.info/

click the link to the left that says Hersteller for a timeline of HO slot car production since about 1960...

--rick


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

DACSIGNS said:


> Sattelite1---HUH?


Hi Dac,
sorry, I wrote my question in german
:drunk: 
My question after drop to michls website is regarding the prefo truck, what
kind of scale H0 or other size and a request to send a pic from the chassis.


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Ya Park I know those dudes is German but I have fun actin like a Black Hills Hillbilly!
I just figured that Sat was tellin Slotmike "do you believe this piece of schlit that this dumb moron is postin pics of? HAHAHA! Well ugly was the point of "fright pigs" and I'm havin a good time with it!

Have fun Slotheads--Circle Track DAC


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Dac,
thanks for the pictures, its an interesting piece indeed. Never saw anybody doing an anglewinder other than built complete from scratch. Of course you never thought about selling it, I thought just maybe. In case you want to "get rid" of your "piece of s***", just keep me in mind.

Satellite,
the Prefo truck is in 1/64 scale, or HO as commonly said. It was manufactured in the former GDR, offered in several color combos of cab and flatbed. I can send you other pictures later today of course (was in munich over the weekend, and just read the thread). There were two different sets offered from Prefo, in three different packages. Was not very popular then, since the price of one set was the monthly rent of an everage appartment!

Rick,
thanks for the compliments to our site! Unfortunately were were not doing much there at the moment (OK, for about 2 years now). Actually we planned an english version, but the time did not really permit this also. Then again there were nice translating machines in the internet like babelfish also.

Michael


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

slotmichl said:


> Then again there were nice translating machines in the internet like babelfish also.
> 
> Michael


I actually used one (the one on Google) to read all the company histories on the site. It tends to butcher the language a little, but you can get a good idea of what the passage is about anyway. Very interesting stuff about Russell Maxx. Never knew about that before. The Estrela piece is interesting too, as I have a resin replica of their VW Puma...

--rick


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

*Resin Puma!*

Rick,
so you got one of the Pumas from Claus! In fact it was my "master" he molded. I asked him to do so, since I do like especially the rare bodies more. Not so much the ones every manufacturer did. There were more of my "masters" in Claus' place to cast, but I do not want to tell you everything here ;-))

Michael


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

slotmichl said:


> Dac,
> Never saw anybody doing an anglewinder other than built complete from scratch.
> Michael


 Hi Michael I believe Dynabrute made a commercial angle winder. I had one years and years ago but don't have one now.










http://www.toybaron2.com/index.php?keyword=main&option=brandpage&id=61

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA

Roger Corrie


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

*Of course, Dyna Brute!*

Roger,
you were right of course. Dynamic manufactured the Dyna Brute in the early 70's. Which was originally a design of Philippe de Lespinay also, even if they managed to make the production car too wide, in contrast to the prototype manufactured by Philippe. So it was impossible for two cars to pass each other on a standard plastic track......

What I meant originally was, that I have never seen an *custom* built anglewinder, which was not built *completely* from scratch, but based on an already existing chassis! Probably I was not too clear about that, problem with the posting in a foreign language I suppose, so you have to be patient with me  

The page from Ron Bernstein (the toybaron) you were linking to is quite informative concerning all the early 70's brass chassis manufacturers: Cobramite, Dynabrute and Riggen. He is also the guy who stands behing the RiggenHO line, which is producing the Riggen cars again!

Michael


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

*Prefo Truck Bottom*

Ingo,
hier ist die Unterseite des Prefo LKW:

For everybody else:
Here is the bottom of the Prefo truck:










Michael


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello Michael,

Thanks so much for posting the pic of the Prefo LKW. I was wondering what the inside of those looked like.

I've been trying to find a couple of those without the set for some time. You never see them for sale over here at all. If you have any leads to purchase them, I would be most grateful.  

Cheers..


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey boss,
you've got a PM!

Michael


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

slotmichl said:


> Hey boss,
> you've got a PM!
> 
> Michael


Hey Michael-

You do too!  


Thank you!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Are there any bennys to running an angle-winder?
Sure they look cool.....


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

*Who is "benny"?*

joez870,
it really took me a while, to understand your answer. At least to guess: Is "benny" called in real life "benefit"?  

Then I may answer: Its been told, that one has better possibilities to adjust the gear ratio with this system, and the weight of the motor was shifted closer to the rear axle. At least this was the point in the large scale slotcars anglewinder, and I doubt that it was too big a benefit in the small scale. Problem with all these Mabuchi powered cars is to get the power on the track anyway in the first place.....

Michael


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Hello Michael,
> 
> Thanks so much for posting the pic of the Prefo LKW. I was wondering what the inside of those looked like.
> 
> ...



Hi Boss,
actually some run on <a href="http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639" target="_blank" >eBay</a><img src="http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639" width="1" height="1" border="0"> Germany as single truck and as complete
track set with additional trucks.
You can find them under <a href="http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639" target="_blank" >eBay</a><img src="http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639" width="1" height="1" border="0">.de search for : prefo

Prefo also built the same truck as H0 plastic truck withouth the electric chassis but actually I don`t know the possibility to make a slot conversion.
I placed some bids for the plastic ones and send follow up later .....


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Ingo,
as to my information the only part fitting from the static models to the slot models is the cab. The chassis is completely different, and to cover the motor the bed is worked out higher than from the static models.

Michael


----------

